# Stone Strong Retaining Wall Systems, Anyone ever use??



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

I just got some literature in by one of my Precast structure dealers and he sent some info on this new retaining wall system by Stone Strong. It looks very interesting how you can install 6sf to 24sf at one time and also in most installations does not require a geogrid liner. Has anyone worked with this product?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

have a URL we could go to and take a peek at it?


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Sure hehe,

http://stonestrong.com


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I doubt you can sell that system to any Harry homeowners.

Most likely commercial use only. The smallest blocks are listed at 1,400 lbs. the largest was 10,000 lbs. or something like that. To build a wall of any substantial size you'd need a bunch of semi-trailers lined up.

Geo grid may still be required depending on the application.

I know you do commercial work, Little so it might be a good niche for you, if you have buyers. Looks like a good system, just very heavy.


----------

